# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  تحصيل 250 مليون دينار في قضية «البورصات»

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>بينت مصادر قضائية ان القيمة الاجمالية للمبالغ التي حصلتها نيابة امن الدولة في قضايا الشركات المتعاملة بالبورصات الاجنبية وصل تقريبا الى 250 مليون دينار ، بعد ان حجزت على الاموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة لاصحاب تلك الشركات واصولهم وفروعهم. 

أكثر...

----------

